# Moving to the Lakes



## SandyK

Hello everyone,
we want to move to the Lake Como Area this year. It is so difficult to find a nice furnished place to rent for a reasonable price and the most strange thing is, they require a 4 + 4 year contracts if we want to rent!!!!

We do not like to get into an 4 year renting obligation ... one year contract would be fine for us. A bit lost we feel with all the information we gathered. One really nice apartment we found, it costs about 1500 Euros plus costs. In 10 days we will have an appointment with the owner and hopefully they agree upon a short term rental contract. If not the search will continue :-(

Any recommendation, which internet page offer short term rentals? No vacation rentals... We are interested in a 2 to 3 bedroom apartment in the Cernobbio Area. 
We like a lot that area, it is calm and we can visit lots of cities within a few hours drive.
To live in a City i could not stand. Milan is very interesting to visit but staying there would be a nightmare for me. 

Once we rented for vacation for 2 weeks in the Cernobbio area and we went to Milan, Verona, Sirmione, Padua, Venecia.... wonderful the excursion.... since them we felt in love with the area. Also short trips to Switzerland would amazing ....maybe St. Moritz... 

Hope our rental search will be of success and our retirement we could enjoy in the magic area of lake como.
Best,
Sandy


----------



## Casal

Hello we are Americans and have a home in Italy. We would possibly consider renting it out on a shorter term basis as you've mentioned. If you're interested in discussing further, please let me know how we can contact you. Thanks.


----------



## SandyK

Casal said:


> Hello we are Americans and have a home in Italy. We would possibly consider renting it out on a shorter term basis as you've mentioned. If you're interested in discussing further, please let me know how we can contact you. Thanks.


Thank you very much for your reply! could you send me further details about your apartment and where it is located, please. Also how much would you charge as monthly rent? any addl fees? how do i pay electricity / gas / water to you?
Do you have some photos of your apartment?


----------



## Casal

Hello. Yes I can get you more information. Is there a way we could take the discussion offline. I am not sure that I can PM you being a new member. Is there a way we could connect possibly by email? The other way is to look up our website Casal Cristiana (olive oil) and go to our contact page. Thanks.


----------



## Casal

Hello SandyK. Were you able to find our contact information to reach us about more information on our home in Italy? If not, please let me know how I could contact you to get you more information.

Thanks,


----------



## cindikate

*Maybe Stresa?*

Hi, 
We just left Stresa/ Lake Maggiore and LOVED it!!!! I don't know what might be available for renting, but it's worth checking into. It's close to both Lake Como and Milan. BEAUTIFUL, clean, friendly city!!!!!  :fingerscrossed: and good luck to you


----------

